

Role of dietary restriction regimens in development of cancers in animals - sjcsjc
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0115147

======
1_player
Michael Mosley did an interesting episode for the BBC on the benefits of
fasting and periodic dietary restriction:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01lxyzc/horizon-201220...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01lxyzc/horizon-20122013-3-eat-
fast-and-live-longer)

~~~
buddy_tucker
FYI: BBC iPlayer videos are only viewable if you're in the UK :(

